# [SOLVED] SkyLake video Intel HD530 black screen

## christophe_y2k

hi, have computer with skylake i7-6700k video intel hd530 on asus Z170 pro gaming motherboard.

i try kernel 4.1.15 and 4.5.0 and have always black screen after grub

(have ssh console working)

if anybody have this working configuration...

and wan't to send me some working setting ....

ThanksLast edited by christophe_y2k on Tue Apr 12, 2016 9:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## markisthejob

in your kernel config check device drivers>graphics support>/dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                        

Have you got the correct one selected that matches your motherboard?

----------

## christophe_y2k

yes have intel selected

----------

## Fitap

Hi christophe_y2k, I have same issue it was my nightmare! 

Can you login via SSH ?

run this command into terminal

```

sudo vbetool dpms on

```

----------

## christophe_y2k

yes i try from distant ssh. 

with no more success.

----------

## christophe_y2k

what  kernel settings i need for this config?

----------

## The Doctor

Sounds like you are missing the video driver.

Look under Device Drivers -> Graphics support -> Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics (DRM_I915) to build the i915 driver which supports the integrated Intel graphics card.

EDIT: If this isn't the case, please pastbin your kernel .config.

----------

## Fitap

 *christophe_y2k wrote:*   

> yes i try from distant ssh. 
> 
> with no more success.

 

I forgot say that after run this command you have move the mouse and the screen back.

----------

## costel78

[code:1:cbd48bcc49]#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86 4.5.0-gentoo Kernel Configuration

#

#

# Gentoo Linux

#

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_PORTAGE=y

#

# Support for init systems, system and service managers

#

# CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT is not set

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_UNCORE=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_BITS_MIN=28

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_BITS_MAX=32

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_COMPAT_BITS_MIN=8

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_COMPAT_BITS_MAX=16

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_HUGE_PMD_SHARE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_GENERAL_HUGETLB=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_UPROBES=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_PGTABLE_LEVELS=4

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

# CONFIG_COMPILE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="-costel"

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZ4=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_KERNEL_LZ4=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="gentoo"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_FHANDLE=y

CONFIG_USELIB=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN_HIERARCHY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_MSI_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_MSI_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_VALIDATE_LAST_CYCLE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

#

# Timers subsystem

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_HZ_PERIODIC is not set

CONFIG_NO_HZ_IDLE=y

# CONFIG_NO_HZ_FULL is not set

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

#

# CPU/Task time and stats accounting

#

CONFIG_TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

# CONFIG_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN is not set

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

# CONFIG_RCU_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_SRCU=y

# CONFIG_TASKS_RCU is not set

CONFIG_RCU_STALL_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_EXPEDITE_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_BUILD_BIN2C=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_LOG_CPU_MAX_BUF_SHIFT=12

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_NUMA_BALANCING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_BATCHED_UNMAP_TLB_FLUSH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_INT128=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_BALANCING is not set

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_MEMCG is not set

CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CFS_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_PIDS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_HUGETLB is not set

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CHECKPOINT_RESTORE is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP=y

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BPF=y

# CONFIG_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_MULTIUSER=y

CONFIG_SGETMASK_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_SYSCALL=y

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

# CONFIG_BPF_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_ADVISE_SYSCALLS=y

# CONFIG_USERFAULTFD is not set

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_MEMBARRIER=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_SLUB_CPU_PARTIAL=y

# CONFIG_SYSTEM_DATA_VERIFICATION is not set

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL=y

# CONFIG_STATIC_KEYS_SELFTEST is not set

# CONFIG_UPROBES is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_64BIT_ALIGNED_ACCESS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_BUILTIN_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES_ON_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_CONTIGUOUS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_DYNAMIC_TASK_STRUCT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_USER_STACK_DUMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ALIGNED_STRUCT_PAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_COMPAT_IPC_PARSE_VERSION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_NONE=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR is not set

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_STRONG is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_CONTEXT_TRACKING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_HUGE_VMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SOFT_DIRTY=y

CONFIG_MODULES_USE_ELF_RELA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_EXIT_ON_IRQ_STACK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ELF_RANDOMIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_MMAP_RND_BITS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_BITS=28

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_MMAP_RND_COMPAT_BITS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_COMPAT_BITS=8

CONFIG_HAVE_COPY_THREAD_TLS=y

CONFIG_OLD_SIGSUSPEND3=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_OLD_SIGACTION=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_GCOV_PROFILE_ALL=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_COMPRESS is not set

CONFIG_MODULES_TREE_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_THROTTLING is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CMDLINE_PARSER is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_CFQ_GROUP_IOSCHED=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_UNINLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_ATOMIC_RMW=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_LOCK_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_QUEUED_SPINLOCKS=y

CONFIG_QUEUED_SPINLOCKS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_QUEUED_RWLOCKS=y

CONFIG_QUEUED_RWLOCKS=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FEATURE_NAMES=y

CONFIG_X86_FAST_FEATURE_TESTS=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GOLDFISH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_LPSS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_AMD_PLATFORM_DEVICE is not set

# CONFIG_IOSF_MBI is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_HYPERVISOR_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8SSE3 is not set

# CONFIG_MK10 is not set

# CONFIG_MBARCELONA is not set

# CONFIG_MBOBCAT is not set

# CONFIG_MBULLDOZER is not set

# CONFIG_MPILEDRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_MJAGUAR is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MNEHALEM is not set

# CONFIG_MWESTMERE is not set

# CONFIG_MSILVERMONT is not set

# CONFIG_MSANDYBRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_MIVYBRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_MHASWELL is not set

# CONFIG_MBROADWELL is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_MNATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_GART_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_COUNT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

# CONFIG_VM86 is not set

CONFIG_X86_16BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_ESPFIX64=y

CONFIG_X86_VSYSCALL_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_AMD_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

# CONFIG_MOVABLE_NODE is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_BOOTMEM_INFO_NODE is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_SPLIT_PMD_PTLOCK=y

CONFIG_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_HUGEPAGE_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CLEANCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_FRONTSWAP is not set

# CONFIG_CMA is not set

# CONFIG_ZPOOL is not set

# CONFIG_ZBUD is not set

CONFIG_ZSMALLOC=y

# CONFIG_PGTABLE_MAPPING is not set

# CONFIG_ZSMALLOC_STAT is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_EARLY_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEFERRED_STRUCT_PAGE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_IDLE_PAGE_TRACKING is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_VECTOR=y

# CONFIG_X86_PMEM_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_X86_SMAP=y

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_MPX is not set

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_EFI_STUB=y

# CONFIG_EFI_MIXED is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC_FILE is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

# CONFIG_RANDOMIZE_BASE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NATIVE is not set

CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_EMULATE=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NONE is not set

CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL=y

CONFIG_CMDLINE="root=PARTUUID=00A6979F-29C7-493B-94FC-56D0C10FD9C9 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd quiet fastboot ro rootfstype=ext4"

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_OVERRIDE is not set

CONFIG_MODIFY_LDT_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LIVEPATCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

# CONFIG_PM_AUTOSLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_PM_WAKELOCKS is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_WQ_POWER_EFFICIENT_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_LEGACY_TABLES_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_ACPI_PDC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM_POWER_STATES_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUGGER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_REV_OVERRIDE_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CPU_FREQ_PSS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_IOAPIC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_REDUCED_HARDWARE_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_NFIT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI_NMI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EXTLOG is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_OPREGION is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPU frequency scaling drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_AMD_FREQ_SENSITIVITY is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# CPU Idle

#

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_NEEDS_CPU_IDLE_COUPLED is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_PCI_BUS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_REALLOC_ENABLE_AUTO is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_ATS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_PCI_PRI=y

CONFIG_PCI_PASID=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

#

# PCI host controller drivers

#

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SYSFB is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_COREDUMP=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_X32 is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_X86_DEV_DMA_OPS=y

CONFIG_PMC_ATOM=y

# CONFIG_VMD is not set

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_NET_INGRESS=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_UNIX_DIAG=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_ALGO=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY=y

CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE=y

CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE_STATS=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_CLASSID=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX=y

CONFIG_NET_IP_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_NET_IPVTI=y

CONFIG_NET_UDP_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_NET_FOU=y

CONFIG_NET_FOU_IP_TUNNELS=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_UDP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG_DESTROY is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_DCTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CDG is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO=y

CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ILA=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION=y

CONFIG_IPV6_VTI=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_IPV6_GRE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SUBTREES=y

CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NET_PTP_CLASSIFY=y

# CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_INGRESS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_LOG_COMMON=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ZONES is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMEOUT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMESTAMP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_LABELS=y

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SNMP=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP is not set

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK_TIMEOUT=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_GLUE_CT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_UDPLITE=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_SYNPROXY=y

CONFIG_NF_TABLES=y

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_INET=y

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_NETDEV=y

CONFIG_NFT_EXTHDR=y

CONFIG_NFT_META=y

CONFIG_NFT_CT=y

CONFIG_NFT_RBTREE=y

CONFIG_NFT_HASH=y

CONFIG_NFT_COUNTER=y

CONFIG_NFT_LOG=y

CONFIG_NFT_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NFT_MASQ=y

CONFIG_NFT_REDIR=y

CONFIG_NFT_NAT=y

CONFIG_NFT_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_NFT_REJECT=y

CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_INET=y

CONFIG_NFT_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_NF_DUP_NETDEV is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_DUP_NETDEV is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_FWD_NETDEV is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_SET=y

#

# Xtables targets

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_IDLETIMER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_NAT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TPROXY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP=y

#

# Xtables matches

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_BPF=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CGROUP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CPU=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DEVGROUP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_L2TP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_NFACCT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SOCKET=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=y

CONFIG_IP_SET=y

CONFIG_IP_SET_MAX=256

CONFIG_IP_SET_BITMAP_IP=y

CONFIG_IP_SET_BITMAP_IPMAC=y

CONFIG_IP_SET_BITMAP_PORT=y

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IP=y

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPMARK=y

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPPORTIP=y

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPPORTNET=y

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETPORTNET=y

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NET=y

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETNET=y

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETIFACE=y

CONFIG_IP_SET_LIST_SET=y

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_ROUTE_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NFT_DUP_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_ARP=y

CONFIG_NF_DUP_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_LOG_ARP=y

CONFIG_NF_LOG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_REJECT_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_NAT_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_MASQUERADE_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NFT_MASQ_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NFT_REDIR_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_ROUTE_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NFT_DUP_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NF_DUP_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NF_REJECT_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NF_LOG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_NAT_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_MASQUERADE_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NFT_MASQ_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NFT_REDIR_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_NPT=y

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_BRIDGE=y

CONFIG_NFT_BRIDGE_META=y

CONFIG_NFT_BRIDGE_REJECT=y

CONFIG_NF_LOG_BRIDGE=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP6=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_NFLOG=y

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

CONFIG_STP=y

CONFIG_GARP=y

CONFIG_MRP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_VLAN_FILTERING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_NET_DSA=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_MVRP=y

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_6LOWPAN is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFB is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MQPRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CHOKE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_QFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CODEL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_FQ_CODEL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_FQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HHF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PIE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PLUG is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BPF is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOWER=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_IPSET=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=y

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=y

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_CSUM=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_VLAN=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_BPF=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_CONNMARK=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

# CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV is not set

# CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH is not set

# CONFIG_VSOCKETS is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_MPLS is not set

# CONFIG_HSR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SWITCHDEV is not set

# CONFIG_NET_L3_MASTER_DEV is not set

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

CONFIG_SOCK_CGROUP_DATA=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_NET_PRIO is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_NET_CLASSID=y

CONFIG_NET_RX_BUSY_POLL=y

CONFIG_BQL=y

# CONFIG_BPF_JIT is not set

CONFIG_NET_FLOW_LIMIT=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is not set

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_VHT is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_HASH_MAX_SIZE=0

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_NFC is not set

CONFIG_LWTUNNEL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH=""

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="i915/skl_dmc_ver1.bin i915/skl_guc_ver6.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK is not set

CONFIG_ALLOW_DEV_COREDUMP=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_REGMAP=y

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

# CONFIG_FENCE_TRACE is not set

#

# Bus devices

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_OF is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_PARPORT=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NULL_BLK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PCIESSD_MTIP32XX is not set

# CONFIG_ZRAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SKD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RSXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_APDS9802ALS is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29020 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1780 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1770 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APDS990X is not set

# CONFIG_HMC6352 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_BMP085_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

# CONFIG_SRAM is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_CB710_CORE is not set

#

# Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

#

# Altera FPGA firmware download module

#

# CONFIG_ALTERA_STAPL is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_VMCI is not set

#

# Intel MIC Bus Driver

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_MIC_BUS is not set

#

# SCIF Bus Driver

#

# CONFIG_SCIF_BUS is not set

#

# Intel MIC Host Driver

#

#

# Intel MIC Card Driver

#

#

# SCIF Driver

#

#

# Intel MIC Coprocessor State Management (COSM) Drivers

#

# CONFIG_GENWQE is not set

# CONFIG_ECHO is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_BASE is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_KERNEL_API is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_EEH is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MQ_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_ZPODD is not set

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_SFF is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_TARGET_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TEAM is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_IPVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VXLAN is not set

# CONFIG_GENEVE is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_TUN_VNET_CROSS_LE is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NLMON is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

#

# Distributed Switch Architecture drivers

#

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX_NEED_PPU is not set

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ADAPTEC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AGERE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ALTEON is not set

# CONFIG_ALTERA_TSE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AURORA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CADENCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROCADE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CAVIUM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CISCO is not set

# CONFIG_CX_ECAT is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DLINK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EMULEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EZCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EXAR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_HP is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

CONFIG_E1000E=y

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBEVF is not set

# CONFIG_I40E is not set

# CONFIG_I40EVF is not set

# CONFIG_FM10K is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_I825XX is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MELLANOX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MICREL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MYRI is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NATSEMI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NETRONOME=y

# CONFIG_NFP_NETVF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_OKI is not set

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PACKET_ENGINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_QUALCOMM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RENESAS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ROCKER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SAMSUNG is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SEEQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SILAN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SFC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_STMICRO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SYNOPSYS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_WIZNET is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_ADMTEK=y

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_ATH=y

# CONFIG_ATH_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATH5K=m

# CONFIG_ATH5K_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K_TRACER is not set

CONFIG_ATH5K_PCI=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_BTCOEX_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ATH9K=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_AHB=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DYNACK is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_WOW is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_CHANNEL_CONTEXT is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCOEM=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC=m

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_HWRNG=y

# CONFIG_CARL9170 is not set

# CONFIG_ATH6KL is not set

# CONFIG_AR5523 is not set

# CONFIG_WIL6210 is not set

# CONFIG_ATH10K is not set

# CONFIG_WCN36XX is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_ATMEL=y

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_BROADCOM=y

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_BRCMSMAC is not set

# CONFIG_BRCMFMAC is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_CISCO=y

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_INTERSIL=y

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_MARVELL=y

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWIFIEX is not set

# CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_MEDIATEK=y

# CONFIG_MT7601U is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_RALINK=y

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL_CARDS is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8XXXU is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_RSI=y

# CONFIG_RSI_91X is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_ST=y

# CONFIG_CW1200 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_TI=y

# CONFIG_WL1251 is not set

# CONFIG_WL12XX is not set

# CONFIG_WL18XX is not set

# CONFIG_WLCORE is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_ZYDAS=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_ES is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_NVM is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MATRIXKMAP is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5589 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT1070 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA8418 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8333 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MPR121 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_FOCALTECH=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_CYAPA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ARC_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_USERIO is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_TTY=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_SINK is not set

CONFIG_DEVMEM=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DEPRECATED_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DMA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RT288X is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_FINTEK is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MID is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_UARTLITE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_SCCNXP is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_SC16IS7XX is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_RP2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_FSL_LPUART is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_XILLYBUS is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_ACPI_I2C_OPREGION=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_MUX=y

#

# Multiplexer I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX_PCA9541 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX_REG is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISMT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PXA_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DIOLAN_U2C is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ROBOTFUZZ_OSIF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SLAVE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPMI is not set

# CONFIG_HSI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

CONFIG_PPS=y

# CONFIG_PPS_DEBUG is not set

#

# PPS clients support

#

# CONFIG_PPS_CLIENT_KTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_PPS_CLIENT_LDISC is not set

# CONFIG_PPS_CLIENT_GPIO is not set

#

# PPS generators support

#

#

# PTP clock support

#

CONFIG_PTP_1588_CLOCK=y

#

# Enable PHYLIB and NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING to see the additional clocks.

#

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2780 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2781 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27XXX is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17042 is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_MAX8903 is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_LP8727 is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_BQ2415X is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_SMB347 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_GAUGE_LTC2941 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_AVS is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7410 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS620 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DELL_SMM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G762 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HIH6130 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5500 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_POWR1220 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LINEAGE is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC2945 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4151 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4222 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4260 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4261 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX16065 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1668 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX197 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6639 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6642 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6697 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX31790 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MCP3021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95234 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NTC_THERMISTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6683 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6775=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT7802 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT7904 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_PMBUS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT21 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHTC1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC6W201 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH56XX_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADC128D818 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS1015 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_INA209 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_INA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TC74 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83795 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_WRITABLE_TRIPS=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_FAIR_SHARE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_USER_SPACE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_POWER_ALLOCATOR is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_FAIR_SHARE is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_BANG_BANG is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_USER_SPACE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_POWER_ALLOCATOR is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_EMULATION is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_POWERCLAMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_PKG_TEMP_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_SOC_DTS_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_INT340X_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_PCH_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Broadcom specific AMBA

#

# CONFIG_BCMA is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

CONFIG_MFD_CORE=y

# CONFIG_MFD_AS3711 is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_ADP5520 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_BCM590XX is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_AXP20X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_CROS_EC is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9052_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9055 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9062 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9063 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9150 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DLN2 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MC13XXX_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_INTEL_LPSS_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_INTEL_LPSS_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_KEMPLD is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM800 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM805 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM860X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX14577 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX77693 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX77843 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8907 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8925 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8997 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8998 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MT6397 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MENF21BMC is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VIPERBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RETU is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RT5033 is not set

CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_USB=y

# CONFIG_MFD_RC5T583 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RN5T618 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SEC_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SI476X_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SKY81452 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SMSC is not set

# CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SYSCON is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TI_AM335X_TSCADC is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_LP3943 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_LP8788 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PALMAS is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6105X is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6507X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65090 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65217 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65218 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS6586X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS80031 is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TWL6040_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WL1273_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_LM3533 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VX855 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_ARIZONA_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM831X_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=y

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_MEDIA_CAMERA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ANALOG_TV_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_DIGITAL_TV_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_RADIO_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_SDR_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_RC_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_CONTROLLER is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_CORE=y

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_MEMOPS=y

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_VMALLOC=y

# CONFIG_TTPCI_EEPROM is not set

#

# Media drivers

#

CONFIG_MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT=y

#

# Webcam devices

#

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBTV is not set

#

# Webcam, TV (analog/digital) USB devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_PCI_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_PLATFORM_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_MEM2MEM_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_TEST_DRIVERS is not set

#

# Supported MMC/SDIO adapters

#

# CONFIG_CYPRESS_FIRMWARE is not set

#

# Media ancillary drivers (tuners, sensors, i2c, frontends)

#

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUBDRV_AUTOSELECT=y

#

# Audio decoders, processors and mixers

#

#

# RDS decoders

#

#

# Video decoders

#

#

# Video and audio decoders

#

#

# Video encoders

#

#

# Camera sensor devices

#

#

# Flash devices

#

#

# Video improvement chips

#

#

# Audio/Video compression chips

#

#

# Miscellaneous helper chips

#

#

# Sensors used on soc_camera driver

#

#

# Tools to develop new frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_DUMMY_FE is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_GTT=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_MIPI_DSI=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

#

# I2C encoder or helper chips

#

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_ADV7511 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA998X is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_PRELIMINARY_HW_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VGEM is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GMA500 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_AST is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGAG200 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_CIRRUS_QEMU is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_QXL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_BOCHS is not set

CONFIG_DRM_PANEL=y

#

# Display Panels

#

CONFIG_DRM_BRIDGE=y

#

# Display Interface Bridges

#

#

# Frame buffer Devices

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB_CMDLINE=y

CONFIG_FB_NOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I740 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SMSCUFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IBM_GXT4500 is not set

# CONFIG_FB

----------

## costel78

Working config above. Forum does not allow me to post entire config, but relevant sections are there.

Same problems for me. I tried with config from sysrecuecd and, then, genkernel-next  and suddenly video started to work. 

Few more things: 

1. mesa need i965, not i915. A had a working console, but no X for a while because of it. 

2. I always use latest firmware from https://01.org/zh/linuxgraphics/intel-linux-graphics-firmwares

3. For "the most stable and open drivers"-motto I am dissapoited by Intel, not so open and definitely not stable, at least at first. 

Good luck!

----------

## christophe_y2k

Thank all for your help, finally i reconfigure my kernel. 

Console and Gnome work, i need more time for adjust Gnome and test it.

My hardware configuration:

Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @4.00Ghz

Motherboard ASUS Z170 PRO Gaming

BIOS Ver. 1206 Build Date 03/07/2016

EC Version "MBEC-GMB-0105"

ME FW Version "11.0.0.1168"

Stepping "31/D1"

MY BIOS SETUP:

```

"Advanced" --> "Platform Misc Configuration"

Platform Misc Configuration:

PCI Express Native Power Management --> "Enabled"

Native ASPM --> "Enabled"

PCH-PCI Express:

DMI Link ASPM Control --> "Enabled"

ASPM Support --> "Auto"

SA - PCI Express:

DMI Link ASPM Control --> "L1"

PEG - ASPM  --> "Auto"

"Advanced" --> "System Agent (SA)" --> "Configuration" --> "Graphics Configuration"

Graphics Configuration:

IGFX VBIOS Version --> 1031

Primary Display --> "CPU Graphics"

IGPU Multi-Monitor --> "Disabled"

RC6(Render Standby) --> "Disabled"

DVMT Pre-Allocated --> "256M"

"Boot" --> "Secure Boot"

Secure Boot State --> "Enabled"

Plateform Key (PK) State  --> "Unloaded"

OS Type --> "Other OS"

"Boot" --> "CSM (Compatibility Support Module)"

Compatibility Support Module Configuration:

Launch CSM --> "Enabled"

Boot Device Control --> "Legacy OPROM only"

Boot from Network Devices --> "Ignore"

Boot from Storage Devices --> "Legacy Only"

Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices --> "Legacy Only"

```

My Kernel Setup:

Linux Gentoo : "linux-4.5.0-gentoo-r1"

Emerge unstable latest kernel

```

# echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.5.0-r1 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

# emerge --ask --quiet gentoo-sources

# eselect kernel list

<--->

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1

  [2]   linux-4.5.0-gentoo-r1 *

<--->

# eselect kernel set 2

```

Relevant settings in kernel for this motherboard with HD530 Graphics Driver:

(not perfect setting you must adapt for your exact configuration)

```

Processor type and features  --->

--------------------------------------

[*] DMA memory allocation support 

[*] Symmetric multi-processing support 

[*] Support x2apic

[*] Intel Low Power Subsystem Support

[*] Supported processor vendors  --->

            [*]   Support Intel processors

[*] Enable DMI scanning

(8) Maximum number of CPUs

[*] SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support

[*] Multi-core scheduler support

[*] Reroute for broken boot IRQs

[*] Machine Check / overheating reporting

             [*]   Intel MCE features

[*] CPU microcode loading support

[*]   Intel microcode loading support

<*> /dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support

<*> /dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support

[*] Numa Memory Allocation and Scheduler Support

[*]   ACPI NUMA detection

[*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

[*]   MTRR cleanup support

         (0)     MTRR cleanup enable value (0-1)

         (1)     MTRR cleanup spare reg num (0-7)

[*]   x86 PAT support

[*] x86 architectural random number generator

[*] Supervisor Mode Access Prevention

[*] Intel MPX (Memory Protection Extensions)

[*] EFI runtime service support

         [*]   EFI stub support 

Power Management and ACPI options -->

------------------------------------------------

[*] Suspend to RAM and standby

[*] Hibernation (aka 'suspend to disk')

[*] ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->

                   <*>   AC Adapter

                   <*>   Battery

                   {*}   Button

                   {*}   Video

                  <*>   Fan

                   [*]   Dock

                  <*>   Processor

                  <M>   Processor Aggregator

                  <M>   Thermal Zone

                   -*-   NUMA support

                   [*]   ACPI tables override via initrd

                   [*]   Power Management Timer Support

[*] Cpuidle Driver for Intel Processors

Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->

-------------------------------

          [*] PCI support

          [*] Support mmconfig PCI config space accesss

          [*]   PCI Express Port Bus support

                      [*]     Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support

                      [*]     PCI Express ECRC settings control

                      [*]     PCI Express ASPM control

                      Default ASPM policy (Performance)  --->

          [*]   Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X)

          [*]   Enable PCI resource re-allocation detection

          [*] Mark VGA/VBE/EFI FB as generic system framebuffer

Device Drivers  --->

-----------------------

          Generic Driver Options  ---> 

                 [*] Support for uevent helper

                  ()    path to uevent helper

                 -*- Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev

                 [ ]   Automount devtmpfs at /dev, after the kernel mounted the rootfs

                 [*] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware

                 [*] Prevent firmware from being built

                 -*- Userspace firmware loading support

                 [*]   Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

                 (i915/skl_guc_ver6_1.bin i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin) External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary

                 (/lib/firmware) Firmware blobs root directory

                 [ ] Fallback user-helper invocation for firmware loading

                 [*] Allow device coredump                     

                           

           [*] Network device support  --->

                           [*]   Ethernet driver support  --->

                                            [*]   Intel devices

                                           < >     Intel(R) PRO/100+ support

                                           < >     Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support

                                          <M>     Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Gigabit Ethernet support

                                          <M>     Intel(R) 82575/82576 PCI-Express Gigabit Ethernet support

                                           [*]       Intel(R) PCI-Express Gigabit adapters HWMON support

                                           [*]       Direct Cache Access (DCA) Support

                                          <M>     Intel(R) 82576 Virtual Function Ethernet suppor

          Character devices  --->

                 [*] Enable TTY

                 [*]   Virtual terminal

                 [*]     Enable character translations in console

                 [*]     Support for console on virtual terminal

                 -*-     Support for binding and unbinding console drivers

                 [*]   Unix98 PTY support

                 -*-     Support multiple instances of devpts

                 [*] /dev/mem virtual device support

                 [*] /dev/kmem virtual device support

                 <*> Hardware Random Number Generator Core support  --->

                                      <M>   Timer IOMEM HW Random Number Generator support

                                      <M>   Intel HW Random Number Generator support

                                      < >   AMD HW Random Number Generator support

                                      < >   VIA HW Random Number Generator support

                 <*> /dev/nvram support

                  [*] HPET - High Precision Event Timer

                  [*]   Allow mmap of HPET

                  [*]     Enable HPET MMAP access by default

          I2C support  --->

                     [*]   ACPI I2C Operation region support

                     [*]   Enable compatibility bits for old user-space

                    <*>   I2C device interface

                    {M}   I2C bus multiplexing support

                     Multiplexer I2C Chip support  --->

                                                   <M> NXP PCA9541 I2C Master Selector

                                                   <M> pinctrl-based I2C multiplexer

                                                   <M> Register-based I2C multiplexer

                                                                       

                              [*]   Autoselect pertinent helper modules

                     I2C Hardware Bus support  --->

                                              <*> Intel 82801 (ICH/PCH)

                                              <M> Intel SCH SMBus 1.0

                                              <M> Intel iSMT SMBus Controller

                             < >   I2C/SMBus Test Stub

                              [*]   I2C slave support

                             <M>     I2C eeprom slave driver 

                     Pin controllers  --->

                        <M> Intel Sunrisepoint pinctrl and GPIO driver

            

                     -*- GPIO Support  --->

                                [*]   /sys/class/gpio/... (sysfs interface)

                                Memory mapped GPIO drivers  --->

                                                           <M> Intel ICH GPIO

                                                           <M> Intel Lynxpoint GPIO support

                                Port-mapped I/O GPIO drivers  --->

                                                           <M> IT87xx GPIO support

                                                           <M> Intel SCH/TunnelCreek/Centerton/Quark X1000 GPIO

                                PCI GPIO expanders  --->

                                                           [*] Intel Mid GPIO support

              <M> Hardware Monitoring support  --->

                                            <M>   Intel Core/Core2/Atom temperature sensor

                                            <M>   ITE IT87xx and compatibles

                                            <M>   JEDEC JC42.4 compliant memory module temperature sensors

                                            <M>   ACPI 4.0 power meter

                                            <M>   ASUS ATK0110

               -*- Generic Thermal sysfs driver  --->

                                     <M>   X86 package temperature thermal driver 

                                     <M>   Intel PCH Thermal Reporting Driver

                Multifunction device drivers  --->

                                      <M> Intel Quark MFD I2C GPIO

                                       {M} Intel ICH LPC

                                       {M} Intel SCH LPC   

                                       <M> Intel Low Power Subsystem support in ACPI mode

                                       <M> Intel Low Power Subsystem support in PCI mode

                 Graphics support  --->

                              <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->

                                                         {*}   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

                               [*] VGA Arbitration

                               (16)  Maximum number of GPUs

                               [ ] Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support

                              <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  ---> 

                                                      [*]   Enable legacy fbdev support for your modesetting driver

                               I2C encoder or helper chips  --->

                                            <M> AV7511 encoder

                                            <M> Chrontel ch7006 TV encoder

                                            <M> Silicon Image sil164 TMDS transmitter

                                            <M> NXP Semiconductors TDA998X HDMI encoder

                               <M> Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics

                                         [*]   Enable preliminary support for prerelease Intel hardware by default

                                        Frame buffer Devices  --->

                                                          [*] Simple framebuffer support

                                        -*- Backlight & LCD device support  --->

                                                              {*}   Lowlevel Backlight controls

                                                             <M>     Generic GPIO based Backlight Driver

                                             Console display driver support  ---> 

                                                            [*] VGA text console

                                                            [*]   Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM

                                                           (256)   Scrollback Buffer Size (in KB)

                                                           (160) Initial number of console screen columns

                                                           (64) Initial number of console screen rows

                                                           <*> Framebuffer Console support

                                                            -*-   Map the console to the primary display device

                                                            [ ]   Framebuffer Console Rotation

                                                            [*]   Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations    

                                           [*] Bootup logo  ---> 

                                                       [*]   Standard 224-color Linux logo

  

                   <M> Sound card support  --->

                                    [*]   Preclaim OSS device numbers

                                                 <M>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

                                                                       <M>   Sequencer support

                                                                       < >     Sequencer dummy client

                                                                       <M>   OSS Mixer API

                                                                       <M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API

                                                                        [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system

                                                                        [*]   PCM timer interface

                                                                        [*]   OSS Sequencer API

                                                                       <M>   HR-timer backend support

                                                                        [*]     Use HR-timer as default sequencer timer

                                                                        [ ]   Dynamic device file minor numbers

                                                                        [*]   Support old ALSA API

                                                                        [*]   Sound Proc FS Support

                                                                        [ ]     Verbose procfs contents

                                                                        [ ]   Verbose printk

                                                                        [ ]   Debug

                                                                        [*]   Generic sound devices  --->

                                                                                                   <M>   Dummy (/dev/null) soundcard

                                                                        [*]   PCI sound devices  --->

                                                                               HD-Audio  --->

                                                                                  <M> HD Audio PCI

                                                                                  <M> Build Realtek HD-audio codec support

                                                                                  <M> Build HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support

                                                                                   -M- Enable generic HD-audio codec parser

                                                                                   (0) Default time-out for HD-audio power-save mode

                                                                       (2048) Pre-allocated buffer size for HD-audio driver

                           [*] USB support  --->

                                       <*>   Support for Host-side USB

                                        [*]     USB announce new devices

                                        *** Miscellaneous USB options ***

                                        [*]     Enable USB persist by default 

                                       <M>     USB Monitor

                                       <*>     xHCI HCD (USB 3.0) support

                                       <*>     EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

                                        [*]       Root Hub Transaction Translators

                                        [*]       Improved Transaction Translator scheduling

                                       <M>     OHCI HCD (USB 1.1) support

                                       <M>     UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

                                       <M>     USB Mass Storage support

                           [*] EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting  --->

                                                           [*]   EDAC legacy sysfs

                           [*] Real Time Clock  ---> 

                                       [*]   Set system time from RTC on startup and resume

                                     (rtc0)  RTC used to set the system time

                                       [*]   Set the RTC time based on NTP synchronization

                                     (rtc0)  RTC used to synchronize NTP adjustment

                                       [ ]   RTC debug support

                                        *** RTC interfaces ***

                                       [*]   /sys/class/rtc/rtcN (sysfs)

                                       [*]   /proc/driver/rtc (procfs for rtcN)

                                       [*]   /dev/rtcN (character devices)

                                      <*>   PC-style 'CMOS'

                            [*] DMA Engine support  --->

                                       <M>   Intel integrated DMA 64-bit support

                                       <M>   Intel I/OAT DMA support

                                        [*]   Async_tx: Offload support for the async_tx api

                            [*] IOMMU Hardware Support  --->

                                        [*]   Support for Intel IOMMU using DMA Remapping Devices

                                        [*]     Support for Shared Virtual Memory with Intel IOMMU

                                        [*]     Enable Intel DMA Remapping Devices by default

                                        [*]   Support for Interrupt Remapping

                            -*- NVDIMM (Non-Volatile Memory Device) Support  --->

                                       <*>   BLK: Block data window (aperture) device support

                                        [*]   BTT: Block Translation Table (atomic sector updates)

Firmware Drivers --->

-------------------------

                      [*] Add firmware-provided memory map to sysfs

                      [*] Export DMI identification via sysfs to userspace

                     <M> DMI table support in sysfs

                           EFI (Extensible Firmware Interface) Support  --->

                                       <*> EFI Variable Support via sysfs

                                        [*] Export efi runtime maps to sysfs

```

My full complete kernel file with pastebin is here : http://pastebin.com/a6ud03tK

My portage make.conf setting optimized for my CPU:

```

# emerge -1v app-portage/cpuinfo2cpuflags

# cpuinfo2cpuflags-x86

<--->

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

<--->

# echo $(gcc -v -march=native -x c /dev/null 2>&1 | grep /dev/null | egrep -o -- '-+(m|param )\S+')

<--->

-march=broadwell -mmmx -mno-3dnow -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mno-sse4a -mcx16 -msahf -mmovbe -maes -mno-sha -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mno-lwp -mfma -mno-fma4 -mno-xop -mbmi -mbmi2 -mno-tbm -mavx -mavx2 -msse4.2 -msse4.1 -mlzcnt -mrtm -mhle -mrdrnd -mf16c -mfsgsbase -mrdseed -mprfchw -madx -mfxsr -mxsave -mxsaveopt -mno-avx512f -mno-avx512er -mno-avx512cd -mno-avx512pf -mno-prefetchwt1 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=8192 -mtune=generic

<--->

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe and the result of the earlier command ... echo $(gcc....

```

# nano /etc/portage/make.conf

```

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=broadwell -mmmx -mno-3dnow -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mno-sse4a -mcx16 -msahf -mmovbe -maes -mno-sha -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mno-lwp -mfma -mno-fma4 -mno-xop -mbmi -mbmi2 -mno-tbm -mavx -mavx2 -msse4.2 -msse4.1 -mlzcnt -mrtm -mhle -mrdrnd -mf16c -mfsgsbase -mrdseed -mprfchw -madx -mfxsr -mxsave -mxsaveopt -mno-avx512f -mno-avx512er -mno-avx512cd -mno-avx512pf -mno-prefetchwt1 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=8192 -mtune=generic"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="..... you're use flag ....... dri dri3 ...gnome ... gtk ...  ... vaapi ... X ... xvmc"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

# ABI_X86="32 64"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-6"

PHP_INI_VERSION="production"

APACHE2_MPMS="prefork"

APACHE2_MODULES="$APACHE2_MODULES auth_digest proxy proxy_http"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 python2_7"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"

LINGUAS="fr"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

```

Download the latest intel hd530 driver from here https://01.org/zh/linuxgraphics/intel-linux-graphics-firmwares

like this:

```

# cd /home/your_username

# mkdir skylake

# cd skylake

# wget https://01.org/sites/default/files/downloads/intelr-graphics-linux/sklgucver61.tar.bz2

# wget https://01.org/sites/default/files/downloads/intelr-graphics-linux/skldmcver126.tar_1.bz2

# tar xf sklgucver61.tar.bz2

# tar xf skldmcver126.tar_1.bz2

# cp /home/your_username/skylake/skl_guc_ver6_1/skl_guc_ver6_1.bin /lib/firmware/i915/skl_guc_ver6_1.bin

# cp /home/your_username/skylake/skl_dmc_ver1_26/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin /lib/firmware/i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin

# ls -la /lib/firmware/i915

<--->

...

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   8928  8 avril 01:22 skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin

...

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 129024  8 avril 01:23 skl_guc_ver6_1.bin

...

<--->

```

Compile and install the kernel

```

# cd /usr/src/linux-4.5.0-gentoo-r1

# make menuconfig

---> Setup your kernel ...

---> save ... and exit ...

# make -j8 && make -j8 modules_install

# mount /boot

# cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-4.5.0-gentoo-r1-Skylake-i7

# nano /etc/default/grub

<--->

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd  

#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""

GRUB_THEME="/boot/grub/themes/starfield/theme.txt"

<--->

# grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

```

Now Reboot and try the kernel (latest installed first to boot with grub2)

```

# nano /etc/conf.d/xdm

<--->

CHECKVT=7

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | gpe | entrance ]

# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

<--->

```

# env-update && source /etc/profile

# systemctl start gdm.service

For this time no need to setup the intel file for x but after i think i need to add some command...

I can play an mkv bluray(full size h264) from network with vlc in fullhd perfectly.

# nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf

```

<--->

<--->

```

This is my dmesg after boot:

```

$ dmesg

```

here with pastebin :http://pastebin.com/GnzxK1Zt

@bientôt

----------

